# How Fast is DECA?



## BobGeeX (Jun 1, 2007)

From what I've read on DBSTalk, the Deca network should support up to 300 Mb/s. My DIRECTV configuration is shown in the attached - HR34-700 and two C41-700. Yes, I also have my computer connected to the DECA cloud and I know this is an unsupported configuration as far as Directv is concerned. However, it's been working great for over a year now.

Recently Time Warner upgraded my internection connection speed to 200 Mb/s down and 20 Mb/s up. I have verified the speed performance with a locally connected computer via a gigabit ethernet cable at the modem/router. However, I can't get anywhere near that using the DECA connection shown. The best I have seen is 75 Mb/s down and 20 Mb/s up.

So, looking for any suggestions on how to improve performance. Thanks in advance.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You might be able to improve your DECA, but it won't be 200 Mb/s.
If you want/need that, then use Ethernet.


----------



## BobGeeX (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't need 200 Mb/s. Howerver it would be nice to get 100 Mb/s consitantly. My room logistics don't support running a separate ethernet cable. Any thoughts on improving my DECA performance would be appreciated.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

If you can look at the phy mesh rate which might give you a clue as to how well your network currently is working.
You can run the coax networking tests from the genie, through the front panel, by pressing the right arrow & guide to access the menu.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

MoCA 1.1 (which is what DECA is) has a 270 Mbps PHY rate, but only 170 Mbps usable rate. However, since Directv's DECAs and CCKs have fast ethernet ports, they will always be less than 100 Mbps when those devices are used - as your computer is.

The 75 Mbps you have reported is probably about all it can do, since Directv had no reason to worry about making the DECA's translation from DECA to ethernet and back as efficient as possible to get the full 100 Mbps because for Directv's application there is no point. If you want faster speeds, you will need to connect your computer directly via ethernet.


----------

